# Boar Twins!!!!



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

She finally had her twins this morning October 13th at 10 a.m. They are really big. I will weigh them tonight and post their weights later. Our first baby girl born, her name is Virginia Dare and her brother Dakota. The first picture of Mama Alaska about 10 days ago before the had her twins. As you can see, we are going with state names.

The little buckling was 9 pounds even and the little doe was 7.3


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

They are such cuties!!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Cute!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Mama Alaska & Robin!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Very pretty kids and mama


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!!  Those Boer babies are gorgeous.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Very cute babies!! Congrats!!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice ! Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Boers are so cute


----------

